# Bought A Nikon D3200 Today



## ochriso (Oct 20, 2012)

I have always been interested in photography but never had a decent camera so I decided to do some research and bought this one.

I am a total noob with DSLR's.. i've never even had a compact camera.

I have been trying to learn as much as I can over the last month or so.. here is 2 pictures I took as soon as I got it out of the box.

1. Landscape 








2. Bertie the cat 







Does anybody know if this camera can take panoramic shots?


----------



## gryffinwings (Oct 20, 2012)

That landscape shot is pretty nice, I like it, good luck with learning all you can about photography and becoming a better photographer.


----------



## uflraptor (Oct 20, 2012)

Congratulations on your new camera. Always remember, cameras do no take photos photographers do. I believe the best advice I can share with you is the simplest advice.
SHOOT often. Just keep shooting and learn as you shoot.

You will continue to grow.


----------



## SCraig (Oct 20, 2012)

You cut Bertie's feet off!  Be careful what you cut off.  And watch your horizontal and vertical lines (look at the white door in the background).  They should be perfectly vertical and horizontal.  Cudos for getting down on his level though, so many new shooters shoot down on them from way up above.


----------



## Designer (Oct 20, 2012)

ochriso said:


> Does anybody know if this camera can take panoramic shots?



I've not tried it myself, but I think you have to have some "stitching" software to put the photos together.

Mount camera on tripod.
Level the top plate.
Take the first picture.
Swivel the camera to the next position, and take the second picture.
Continue until you have the entire scene.
Download the pictures to your computer.
Use the software to "stitch" the photos into one panorama.


----------



## ochriso (Oct 21, 2012)

SCraig said:


> You cut Bertie's feet off!  Be careful what you cut off.  And watch your horizontal and vertical lines (look at the white door in the background).  They should be perfectly vertical and horizontal.  Cudos for getting down on his level though, so many new shooters shoot down on them from way up above.


I see, thanks for the advice!



uflraptor said:


> Congratulations on your new camera. Always remember, cameras do no take photos photographers do. I believe the best advice I can share with you is the simplest advice.
> SHOOT often. Just keep shooting and learn as you shoot.
> You will continue to grow.


Thank you sir!


gryffinwings said:


> That landscape shot is pretty nice, I like it, good luck with learning all you can about photography and becoming a better photographer.


Thanks. 



Designer said:


> ochriso said:
> 
> 
> > Does anybody know if this camera can take panoramic shots?
> ...


Aha. Do you know what software exactly?


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 21, 2012)

ochriso said:


> Does anybody know if this camera can take panoramic shots?





Designer said:


> I've not tried it myself, but I think you have to have some "stitching" software to put the photos together.





ochriso said:


> Aha. Do you know what software exactly?



How-To:
Stitch Photos Into Panoramas with Free Software

Software to start with:
Panorama Stitching Software
The Panorama Factory
Panavue, Inc. - Panorama Stitching Software


----------

